# Moving to WI



## kyeadon (Nov 20, 2007)

My husband just took a job in Brookfield, WI. It looks as if we will be moving very soon. We have put in an offer on a home in the town of Holland and (cross your fingers) we hope to close in the beginning of December. Also the relo company is trying to get us moved before Christmas! I am looking for some pony/mini people in the area. I fear that I will really miss my "pony friends and family" here in Michigan and hope to meet some new friends who know a little more about the area that we do. (we know next to nothing!) My husband will begin work on the 26th (next Monday) and I will stay here with our 10 kids, 11 ponies and other farm animals until we can close and move. I am particularly interested in finding a new vet before we move. I also will be looking for a farrier and hoping that there will be some shows nearby next year!? ANY info would be appreciated - I am trying to ease my mind as things are very HECTIC right now! Thanks in advance!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm in WI...Brookfield is outside of Milwaukee, right? I'm just outside of Madison. LOTS of mini people around....I don't know many of them.... but bet you'll have no trouble making mini friends!

Angie


----------



## kyeadon (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, I think that Brookfield is an hour North of Milwaukee. I'm glad to hear there are mini people around!. Any shetland people? I hope that we do meet some new friends! Thanks


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey! Hope you really wrap yourself warm...I sometimes think WI is colder than MI LOL! Ok probably not but eesh...you two should really pack up and go to TX as long as you're moving! OH!

If you're moving to Holland, you wont be too far from me! Probably about another hour away, I live up near Appleton, WI which is about 30 minutes south of Green Bay, if you've been doing any map searches already! I always love meeting new locals so, feel free to look me up when you're in town!


----------



## kyeadon (Nov 22, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats, we too have had a taste of COLD the last few days! I certainly will look you up when we get settled! I took a look at your web site. We also LOVE blue eyes, and we also have a tiny cremello (blue eyed)! Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2007)

Kyeadon, Your always welcome to come on up to my neck of the woods and visit too. I live about 45 minutes north of Green bay, but originally I'm from the Mequon/Cedarburg area.(Ozaukee county) Brookfield is about 20 minutes west of downtown Milwaukee, and in Waukesha county, ...alot of horses in Waukesha. Holland is in Sheboygan county, (just right beyond Ozaukee County, which is where I use to live and had a stable) thats about 1 hour north of Milwaukee. There are alot of mini people in Ozaukee county and Sheboygan-Manitowoc area, and also some clubs you could join to get to meet and know the people. My sister lives in Cedarburg and she has minis, that wouldnt be too far from you...and most of her neighbors all have horses, from




warmbloods to minis.



...and remember, your going to be close to the lake front so you still will be hit with some darn cold weather. In fact...the area your talking about (Holland) had some snow yesterday



maybe you need to move further north. We dont have any. Corinne


----------



## Kitty (Nov 23, 2007)

HI from your Northern neighbors





We are about 3 hours up from you in the SNOW section





We always like to talk horses and if your bored and need a drive, come on up. Actually I do drive down often as my mom lives in Illinois and we travel with the horses quite a bit ( OH! )

There is a wonderful horse show in Shawno in May and August. And the HAME show is in July in Illinois not that far away from you.

So WELCOME


----------



## Sue S (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, I live in Wisconsin, we live about an hour from Milwakee, I live in Fall River, we have minis and big horses. Put your long johns on its getting cold here.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 28, 2007)

There are lots of very nice mini breeders in Wisconsin for you to meet!

We are located near Pardeeville WI, about 1/2 hour north of Madison. Feel free to come for a visit! We always love to talk to mini people!

jennifer


----------



## ckmini (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi from across the river! (MN)

I just thought you might be interested in joining the newly formed "Northern Lights Small Equine Society" we are a mini and pony club based out of WI and MN.

I can email you a membership form if you would like.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

welcome to the northern area, as everyone else has welcomed you too!

There are two Mini shows in WI and looks like 2 -3 shows in MN in '08.

North East Wisconsin Miniature Horse Club holds two shows - their dates for '08 are Memorial weekend and 3rd weekend in August. They don't have sheltland classes, but it's a growing show.

The Northern Lites club, which was newly formed in '07 invites anyone who has small equine - nice bunch of folks. They report they will not be holding any shows in '08, hopefully they will ramp up for '09.

Minnesota Miniature Horse club - has 1 to 2 shows a year. I have not heard their show dates this year yet.

Indian Head Horse Club - eastern MN and Western WI. They did not hold any shows in '07 and I don't think they are in '08 either. Will have to wait maybe to hear if they are or not.

There is a show that is not club related - The Kettle River Invitational - it has its dates set as June 13,14,15 '08. This show offers AMHR / ASPC (all) / ASPR / NSPR (non-rated) classes. They are at the MN Equestrian Center in Winona, MN. They have had a lot of growth in the pony classes. They stress a very family friendly and novice show.

Michigan has a couple nice shows as well.

Well welcome to the north cold!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome!! From another Wisconisnite!

Hope your move is going according to planned?



I will cross my fingers you get the house you put an offer on.

I am from Auburndale in Central WI about almost 2 hours from Appleton.





I have minis and I also LOVE BLUE EYES and Pintos of course. So, needless to say most of our small herd of minis have Blue Eyes and Pinto Markings in a variety of colors.





Jeri


----------



## kyeadon (Dec 5, 2007)

THANK YOU everyone who has replied! I can't wait to meet all of you, and yes I would love to join a new club! Is there a specific area 4 club as well?

Things are not moving as quickly as originally planned (do they ever) We had an inspection on the house we put an offer on and uncovered some serious problems along the way so we are really not sure about that house. It is a shame because it has a fantastic barn with it! I actually chose it because of the barn not the house! Also we are having difficulty on the selling end. We had 2 appraisals done on our home in MI and they were over $100,000.00 different from each other! How rediculous is that?! So anyway, my husband has began his new job and it has been almost 2 weeks since we have seen him, it is COLD, blowing and snowing here. How is the weather in Wisconsin? Basically we are all pretty miserable. We were not going to decorate for Christmas too much this year - we usually go all out - but I am now thinking I need to do something to lift the spirits around here!

Sorry to sound so glum! Anybody know how I can "find my Christmas spirit"? Usually this is the best time of the year for me............

Maybe we can find someplace to rent until summer, do rental farms even exist? Again thanks everyone and I hope to be there soon to meet everyone!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 5, 2007)

Finding that Chrismtas spirit - just jump in - why not go all out and do your 'normal' thing??? You aren't moving real soon - relish that thought! I am sure your family loves where you live right now - make it a memorable time!

Just DO IT! - it'l grow on ya!


----------



## kyeadon (Feb 29, 2008)

Well......it finally looks as if we will be moving soon. The first house we made an offer on did not work out. We now have another house with an accepted offer and hope to close by the middle of March. I am working with my vet here to get everything in order for the move. I am looking for a new vet in the Oostburg, WI area. Can anyone recommend a GOOD pony/mini vet?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 29, 2008)

I know where Oostberg is. You'll be in Sheboygan County. There are some good vets in that area. I will check with my sis on who she uses. (she lives in Cedarburg) I use to have a stable in Mequon, not too far from Oostberg. There are mini people in that area as well. You will be about a 1 1/2 hour drive north ..to get to Green Bay, there is the Northeast Wisc. Miniature Horse Club, which puts on 2 good shows a year. ..and gee, as long as your in Green Bay..come on up another 45 minutes and visit. Love to meet you and the coffee is always on.


----------



## kyeadon (Feb 29, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I know where Oostberg is. You'll be in Sheboygan County. There are some good vets in that area. I will check with my sis on who she uses. (she lives in Cedarburg) I use to have a stable in Mequon, not too far from Oostberg. There are mini people in that area as well. You will be about a 1 1/2 hour drive north ..to get to Green Bay, there is the Northeast Wisc. Miniature Horse Club, which puts on 2 good shows a year. ..and gee, as long as your in Green Bay..come on up another 45 minutes and visit. Love to meet you and the coffee is always on.


Oh, THANK YOU! I am trying to get a vet lined up before we move. Now if I can just find someone in the area to shoe my modern ponies!?

I probably will travel North some as my Mother lives in Crystal Falls, MI.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, this took me a little bit to get back to you. I kept forgetting to ask my sister, but FINALLY today I asked..



.if you want to email me I will send you the phone number etc. The clinic has 5 vets all females, all very good. They have a beautiful remodeled farmhouse that has been turned into a vet clinic. The name of the clinic is Fredonia Vet. Clinic. I can send you the address, phone, and name of the vets. Corinne


----------



## kyeadon (May 15, 2008)

WE ARE FINALLY IN WISCONSIN! We have actually been here for a month as of today. The move went as well as could be expected. We bought an up and down duplex and had to live in the upstairs only until our tenants vacated the downstairs. That was exciting with all of the kids and the dogs, not to mention that all of our "stuff" (including our washer and dryer and stove) was stored in a semi trailer in our yard. We just finished unloading everything a few days ago and are in the process of converting our home back to a single family. I HATE DRYWALL DUST! The ponies are doing well and are adjusting. I have been waiting to clip them until the weather stays nice for more than an hour, but it hasn't happened yet! When will it warm up and stay that way? We are so close to the lake (can see it out our windows) that it seems like we are colder than it is even a few miles west of here. I guess we will aclimate. I have made contact with our new vet and am now searching and searching for someone to shoe my moderns - any suggestions appreciated - and I will haul to have them done if needed. I look forward to meeting some of you local people and getting back into a normal routine. Is anybody planning to attend the John Lyons workshop at Fleet Farm this weekend? I also can't wait to show! Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## justjinx (May 15, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you made it! jennifer


----------

